# iphone virus alert scam pop-up via this forum



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 12, 2019)

I visited Slippertalk website on my iPhone yesterday and virus scam page popped up. 
I deleted the safari and started a new window and visited Slippertalk again. As soon as the ST page opened, the same virus alert scam page popped up, again. So no more Slippertalk on my iPhone. 
Anyone else had this issue?


----------



## Ray (Sep 12, 2019)

No on iPhone, iPad, or PC.

More often than not, such pop-ups are on the client, not the server.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 12, 2019)

I had a similar issue:

https://www.slippertalk.com/threads/pop-up-spam-with-safari-iphone.48060/


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 12, 2019)

Thanks for the replies.

I almost always use my computer to access ST and never had any issues in the last few years.
I used my iPhone to visit here every now and then, but it was the first time I had it happen the other day. I tried clearing history and starting over three four times, but every time the scams popped up, so I plan on not visiting ST on my iPhone from now on. Not a big deal. just want to avoid any problems.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 13, 2019)

Have you gone into your ST account preferences to disable advertising? I would recommend doing that to see if it helps. Of course, that doesn't change the fact that advertising shouldn't be serving up scams to begin with. However, if you're seeing scam ads, and especially if you've got advertising turned off and you're still getting scam ads, then there's a chance you've got malware on your phone so I'd recommend being mindful of that possibility.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 14, 2019)

I don't have problem when visiting this ST on my computer. 
It is when I was on my iPhone and I was not logged in. 



mrhappyrotter said:


> Have you gone into your ST account preferences to disable advertising? I would recommend doing that to see if it helps. Of course, that doesn't change the fact that advertising shouldn't be serving up scams to begin with. However, if you're seeing scam ads, and especially if you've got advertising turned off and you're still getting scam ads, then there's a chance you've got malware on your phone so I'd recommend being mindful of that possibility.


----------

